# Dell PRO1X dock. station-USBs don't work



## imafifer (Feb 5, 2006)

When I dock my Dell Inspiron 8600 the USB ports do not work. I found a un update on Dell's support site. Downloaded it (R96945) and they still don't work. The USB ports on the laptop work fine when not docked.

I actually bought another/second docking station thinking that maybe it was the USB ports on the dock. The port on both docking stations don't work, so I think it's software related.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you see any problems in the device manager when docked?


----------



## mindlessoath (Feb 4, 2006)

the only other situation to do a diag on this is to re-store your software from factory standards... unless this never worked in the first place.

placing a call to dell might help too, mabe they have seen this problem before and might help. i would personally say something was damaged but thats probably not possible since they all work when not docked and the new station is presumably new and not 3rd party.

mabe it never worked and its not suppose to work. not sure. i myself would just restore the hdd to factory using the restore cd's. if you have a spare hdd then use that to do it.

mabe someone else has annother option for you? could just be driver issue.


----------



## imafifer (Feb 5, 2006)

*Device Manager -*



Terrister said:


> Do you see any problems in the device manager when docked?


Yes. The device manager is notifying me of a problem with the USB ports.
That's when I called Dell support, which was a huge waste of time. I finally found a webpage in the Dell on-line support that noted the issue and the solution, which was a file that needed to be downloaded and ran. 
I did it and nothing changed.

Here's the location of the file:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...&typecnt=1&vercnt=1&formatcnt=1&fileid=125723

ANd here's what it says:
Dell Notebook System Software 
Utility 

Release Title: System Utilities: Dell Notebook System Software, Utility, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Multi Language, Multi System, v.3.11.0, A18 
Release Date: 11/06/2005 
Description: Notebook System Software (NSS) is a utility that provides critical updates and patches for your operating system. Install the NSS program to gain support for Dell 3.5-inch USB floppy drives, Intel Pentium-M processors, CD-ROM/CD-RW/DVD drives, Infrared (IR) communications, and USB devices. NSS is necessary for correct operation of your Dell portable computer, including the Dell D/Bay, D/Dock, D/Port, and D/View family of docking devices. NSS automatically detects your computer and operating system and installs the updates appropriate for your configuration


----------

